# Wollknäuel mit Illustrator



## bea 3000 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit Illustrator 10 ein Wollknäuel erstellen, aus dem heraus dann eine Schrift läuft, die aussieht wie gestickt oder eben mit dem Faden geschrieben Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen und mir sagen, wie ich so etwas hinbekomme?
Vielen Dank Bea


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Grandios zu späte Antwort 
Vielleicht schaust ja nochmal rein.
Also das Wollknäuel kannst entweder Nachzeichnen (Kreis machen, die Schatten einzeichnen und dann per Pfad den Faden rauslaufen lassen)
Dann kannste die Typo (am Betshen nimmste ne Handschrift-Typo, da die meist zusammenhängend sind) da anbinden (wobei ich den Kram mit dem Gestricktem lassen würde)

Hab mal n Beispiel angehängt, is n Quickshot um die Idee zu verdeutlichen


----------



## bea 3000 (8. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Skat,
nein, gar nicht zu spät  Vielen vielen Dank. Jipieh Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht. Ich versuch es recht bald umzusetzen.
Danke!
Bea


----------



## bea 3000 (8. Januar 2008)

Könntest Du mir netterweise auch noch sagen, welche Schriftart da benutzt wurde bzw. ob das eine kostenlose ist


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

So, das wäre Hurontario und die ist frei soweit ich weiß.
http://www.acidfonts.com/freefonts/hurontario.htm
Müsste sie sein.

Freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte


----------



## bea 3000 (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Skat,
Vielen DAnk für den Schrifttipp.
 Hhm, ich kämpfe grad mit dem Schatten beziwhungsweise mit dem realistischem Aussehen eines Wollknäuels und bekomme es nicht hin. Hast du den Schatten der Kugel mit Illustrator gemacht


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Jo, ist nur n Kreis (Ellipse) den ich so skaliert hab, das er passt. Und der dünne Schatten ist ein Pfad mit Umriss

edit: Sorry etwas verpeilt. Du kannst den Kreis 2x dublizieren, den Oberen etwas verschieben, so das er etwas überschaut und dann mit dem Pathfinder den Part ausschneiden. Den Rest mit dem Buntstift-Tool dranzeichnen

edit2: Wenns dir hilft mach ich gerne n kleines Tutorial dafür, hab eh grad Zeit


----------



## bea 3000 (8. Januar 2008)

Ein Tutorial wäre für mich als Anfängerin klasse.


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Ok, dauert aber ebend. 
In 20 min hast du dein Tut.


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Hat etwas länger gedauert :-(
Bin zu ausführlich, glaub ich 

Is a bissl klein, ich gib noch n Link zu ner grösseren Variante.
Link


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Meine Fresse Skat, da hat sich meine Krampe aber Mühe gegeben 

//Edit darf die leider nicht bewerten , aber Bea wird das sicher machen


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Hehe, aber immer


----------

